
Netflix's Top List Should Be Taken with a Large Grain of Salt - ponderingfish
https://ottverse.com/netflix-top-10-movies-list-should-be-taken-with-a-huge-grain-of-salt/
======
ponderingfish
And to add to the points made in this article, regional data should also be
exposed. Extraction could have made it to the #1 spot simply because it had
Randeep Hooda and Chris Hemsworth in it and not because of the story-line. The
whole of India would have been rooting for a Bollywood actor in a Hollywood
film.

